# Qld: Scarby - Glum faces at an AKFF XMas party.



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well there were. A few. And I mean glum. 

But also some smiles. 

trev


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Well there were. A few. And I mean glum.
> 
> But also some smiles.
> trev


Post the photo's Trev. It will be good for your soul. :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Here are a couple... from Beekeeper's camera.

Cheers, TC


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I woke before the 1.30 am alarm. Five hours will do, as I wanted to be on the water at 4.00 am. My plan was achieved, as Beekeeper (Jimbo) and Killer (Ron) just turned up in the car park. Hang on, did I put the bait in? I hadn't tried bait for 2 years, but Sunshiner and NY crew's recent catches on bait convinced me to try some pilchards and prawns. Back to the car, got the bait, but the light is growing, and the 1.30 am advantage is slipping away.

Off at last, but 20 metres from shore, my Yakattack safety light and the headtorch failed to reveal my glasses, without which I am blind for close work. Nothing wrong with my long distance vision. Bugger! It's back to shore again! I grabbed my glasses off the dashboard, and returned to the yak still well ahead of Jimbo and Ron, albeit by a narrower margin.

Off at last and paddling, mirage drive in at 1m depth, stow paddle, pedal and cast HB's. Two hundred metres one shaft popped out of the holder as the pedals jammed. This has happened before viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56985&hilit=An+adventure+in+action, from that account...."Still peddling fast there was a bang, as the peddles went to the left and could not be moved. I must have clipped the release with my foot allowing one side to pop up and jam both locking release levers. 
This was not good as another direction change to the east and the pattern started to change, diving under the yak more than towing. Damn the pedals ... I couldn't release them to get the flippers out of the way." :twisted: Déjà vu, and bugger! Lure in and back to shore, where serious force, once again, failed to release the jammed drive.

Jimbo and Ron paddled past, and might have wondered why I was taking 40 minutes to get 200 m from shore and yet still be on the shore :shock: . Actionsurf (Ron) had arrived, and rather glum, no angry, I despondently walked up to the car park, yet again, and asked Ron for help. Within a couple of minutes, Ron had freed them, and, finally no longer glum, I was good to go, as we both launched.

Ron started drifting with SP's, while I stuck to my usual ceaseless, useless trolling of HB's, interrupted only by the occasional cessation for food or water. The PRP (paunch reduction programme) began again. Up and down, visiting drifting yakkers (all 3 were AKFF'ers), enjoying a peaceful sea lightly textured with 5 knots of zephyr. There was a pre-Xmas party atmosphere, and hopes were high. But for me, it was up and down for nada. Run number 5 brought me north again of the Beacon Reef, with a slow U-turn to avoid tangling the trolling lines. I was using Paulo's trick of a deep diver on a shortish line (only 6 m maximum depth at Scarby), and a shallower diver on a long leash.

Suddenly the noise of a powerboat, and I turned to see it rapidly approaching the apex of my turn, where my lures were . He was going to chop me off! Gesticulating wildly, arm waving, pointing to the lines, all failed to alert this idiot. I reached for the weapon - _the Fox 40 Sharkz_, blocked my ears and let him have it. Pea-brain stopped. "Friggin' idiot ... "have you never seen a yak or powerboat with trolling lines out before?", I thought, grumbling angrily, but relieved to have saved the lures. As I passed the Beacon on the way back south, I saw a green yak complete with the flesh-coloured face of a happy yakker. He wasn't someone I recognised, so I paddled over to say hello and give a wave as I headed back towards the party for news of pre-Xmas spoils.

Gary (Sweed) had arrived, and Ron (Killer) was happy, breaking his snapper duck with two pan-sized snapper already. Jimbo had kissed a couple of tiddlers goodbye, and Ron (Actionsurf) was having about as much luck. While chatting, I happened to glance 600 metres north towards the Beacon, and was concerned with the abscence of a person profile on the green yak. As I said, my long distance eyesight is excellent, and over a few minutes I saw what looked like several failed re-entry attempts. I left the party and paddled N, every 30 paddle strokes closer being more convinced this yakker was in trouble. I radioed Jimbo my concerns and continued paddling towards him. I could clearly see him try again, and was convinced it _was_ trouble, so began stowing my rods.

"Do you have any hooks in you?," I asked.

"No", he weakly replied.

"Good. I'll tell you what to do. Float your legs up to the top, reach over and pull on the off side, kicking your legs at the same time." He tried but failed dismally. Seeing he was exhausted (the water is 22 C, and he had been immersed for over ten minutes, including several re-entry attempts), I paddled to the off side to stabilize his yak, told him to rest, and then eventually to give it another go. How he struggled, but he did make it chest across, panting furiously, and a few anxious moments followed as he went onto his side, then _finally_ got his legs on. PHEW! Wobbliest (assisted) re-entry I've ever seen.

He was not green, but he no longer sported a flesh-coloured face, being in fact very pale. Understandably, he was rather glum, having lost two (untethered) rods and reels, and his (untethered) mobile. Of more concern, had I not noticed him, he may well have lost his life. He was drifting on the outgoing tide towards Moreton, assisted by a light offshore breeze, and soon would have been invisible to us. I recall no PFD. Nor a safety knife, nor VHF, etc.

I waited a few minutes till he got his breath back, being keen to tentatively offer some advice. Introductions aside, I commented "You _can_ learn the technique. It is on a kayak forum. Have you heard of kayak forums?"

"Yes."

"AKFF?"

"Yes, I just joined. I'm 'xxxxx' on the forum."

"Hi, I'm K1. May I suggest you read the Safety Section. Particularly, Elm's Safety Sticky. Oh, and practice the re-entry in someone's pool, not out here. PM me with your progress, or if you have any questions." He paddled off despondently towards the boat harbour, no doubt glad to be alive. Folks - don't go offshore unless you are proficient at re-entries. (new safety day being planned for about March).

Jimbo came on the radio for an update, and was relieved to hear he was okay. I came back and told the others the story, then paddled off N again to try to talk to the stink boater who had nearly chopped my lines. Approaching him slowly, in my most diplomatic of tones and manner, I thanked him for stopping earlier, explaining the lines can be out 60 metres or so. He was fine with this, and we parted on good terms.

Coming back yet again, Jimbo radioed bad news from Gary (Sweed). He had hooked up to a rocket, and exclaimed to Jimbo, "It's a turtle!" How wrong he was, and delighted, when 10 minutes later his heart raced as he saw a huge snapper. After that momentous battle, to yakside, and floating on it's side, just as he reached for the net, he lost the 80 - 85 cm snapper. _Gary was gutted_! I paddled back to the party, and found Gary despondent. Another AKFF'er glum, but so, so close to being over the moon! The fat lady hadn't quite sung. _*Only five seconds and it was his.*_ This was the second he'd lost in six months in identical circumstances, and joined me (65-70 cms), and Daniel whom I saw lose an 80 cm + one also. The advice from Jimbo is those hard bony crushing plates resist a solid hook-up, unless you get them in the corner of the mouth, allowing the fish to de-hook at the last second. Jimbo cranks his drag and forces a big hook set ... good advice for us all.

Consoling the inconsolable, I left to paddle a couple of hundred metres to Ron (Actionsurf) who was wearing a corker smile.










*One happy Ron.*










*One sweet Red, at 60 cms *

Ron (Killer) turned up soon afterwards, also in party mood.










*Ron with two of his bag-out, breaking his snapper duck.*










Next drama comes from Ron. "Jimbo's on big time." Well he was, rod bent almost double. Jimbo called,"TC reporting. On."

"Fish or turtle?" I inquired.

"I said TC (Turtle Catcher or Top Cat, in this case the former)."

"I'll come out and get a photo for the forum."

"Get nicked. I don't want that on there!"

"I'll take that as a 'yes'. :lol: On my way."










*TC in action. * :lol: :lol:










*The battle you can't win.* *Twenty minutes of arm exercises.*

Holy smokes, Gary is on!









*
This party rocks, as Gary hooks one of TC's prizes*. :lol: :lol: *Glasshouse Mountains in the background*.



















Jimbo reported 7 snapper for the day, all returned, and one large turtle, which he claims to have 'released', by 'cutting the line,' which suspiciously occured just before I arrived back on the scene with the camera, for an incriminating forum photo of it on the surface.
Gary - one monster snapper (almost), and nowhere near landing Jimbo's favourite hookup. :lol:

So despite someone turning turtle, no turtles were harmed at this party (we hope).

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=1863

Merry Christmas folks!

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=3959

trev


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Top report. Well done. The snapper was only 58 cm when measured, but tasted pretty good. Jimbo certainly looked in his element skiing to Moreton Island behind that big loggerhead. :lol:

How'd you go on the bait ? Got a bit windy later.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, Cracker Day. 
Good weather, Good Company , FISH ON!!, does it get any better!! 
Radioed to k1 that I was heading in to get my fish on ice. 
k1 (Trevor) asks if I want my photo taken with Two of my fish , so I paddled over to actionsurf (Ron) & k1( Trevor), As I'm passing Ron he says , there's a good size Bronze Whaler lurking around them :shock:. 
Well I said that's just great , to get the fish out of my bag I have to spin round side saddle with my feet dangling in the water & reach back into the bag to get the fish out. 
So Trevor comes to the Rescue again & rafts up to me & gets the fish out & passes Them to me, pushes off, takes the HAPPY SNAPS & offers to put the fish back . 
But I maned up & spun around & put them in myself, While Trevor says I've still got the camera ready if the shark grabs your foot. 
Thanks Mate! 
Sum up, 
The boss is happy I finally bought home some fish from Scarby ( you know what they say " HAPPY WIFE HAPPY LIFE"). 
I'm HAPPY.

GOOD TIMES!!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Good work guys. Great to hear you finally got some fish there killer. I was out there for a quick fish this morning but didn't see any unwanted company thankfully. I did manage to get my first snapper on a blade so I was pleased, i'm guessing it was high 50's.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

bruus said:


> Good work guys. Great to hear you finally got some fish there killer. I was out there for a quick fish this morning but didn't see any unwanted company thankfully. I did manage to get my first snapper on a blade so I was pleased, i'm guessing it was high 50's.


Hi Danny... on a blade?? I've never tried them on snapper... good one! 8)

See you tomorrow? Jimbo

Trev reported that I'd caught 7 snapper, but only four were legal, and the fourth one came on my way home, 100 metres from the beach! A very lucky bag-out! 

Also, Gary hooked up on that monster (he reckoned it would have gone 90cm  ) just prior to Trev radioing me about the guy falling from his yak near the beacon.

That fellow had only just arrived there and I said hello to him as I trolled past. He's an extremely lucky fellow! It was most fortunate for him that K1 noticed him floundering in the water... two of us were screwed in on Gary's fish... and we would never have seen him!

Good one, K1!

I think that you could describe Trev's day as one of being sociable... trolling around saying hello to everyone else, and telling everybody how many each of us had landed, or lost!

I got snagged about three times, and each time my rod bent wickedly to the snags, raucous laughter rang out from all AKFF'ers within sight, thinking that I'd hooked another turtle. I was only too pleased to disappoint them.

When finally the dreaded hook-up did occur, you'd think that somebody had just delivered the punchline to a great joke... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I couldn't quite see the funny side, myself! :?

When finally the turtle had really got pissed off with me and steamed off for Moreton, they all split a gut :lol: :lol: :lol: , and wished me well on my trip and wanted post-cards... sheesh!  bloody great mates, eh?

Gary tried to get in on the turtle action... (wants to get famous like me, the great TC! 8) ) but he broke off early... hasn't got the stamina of the ol' bloke! :lol:

Bent rods to all... TC!


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

sounds like mostly a great day out, if my plans come together right i should be out there friday morning to try this sabiki thing out again.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Trev the beauty on having a bad day is you can only improve, whereas when on a high there is only a down slope to come sometime in the future.

But well done to the other blokes just the same.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> That fellow had only just arrived there and I said hello to him as I trolled past. He's an extremely lucky fellow! It was most fortunate for him that K1 noticed him floundering in the water... two of us were screwed in on Gary's fish... and we would never have seen him!
> 
> Good one, K1!
> 
> TC!


He was so lucky. Give him 30 minutes in that tide (flowing E/NE away from land), and he was toast. He would have been invisible to us in that time. I often go for a 3/4 hour paddle down the peninsula, and had I done so that day......



Beekeeper said:


> When finally the dreaded hook-up did occur, you'd think that somebody had just delivered the punchline to a great joke... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I couldn't quite see the funny side, myself! :?


More mirth and merriment than a drunken marriage party.



Beekeeper said:


> When finally the turtle had really got pissed off with me and steamed off for Moreton, they all split a gut :lol: :lol: :lol: , and wished me well on my trip and wanted post-cards... sheesh!  bloody great mates, eh?


Ron said,"Have a nice day on Moreton!" I said,"Send us a postcard." We were peeing ourselves, as TC sped off towards the horizon.



Beekeeper said:


> Gary tried to get in on the turtle action... (wants to get famous like me, the great TC! 8) )


After your recent escapes Jimbo with your fine flippered friends, I don't think anyone would want your fame. You used to catch fish, before you became the famous TC! :lol:

trev


Thegaff said:


> sounds like mostly a great day out, if my plans come together right I should be out there friday morning to try this sabiki thing out again.


Still haven't tried live baiting Gaff. Soon, soon.

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

_Ron said,"Have a nice day on Moreton!" I said,"Send us a postcard." We were peeing ourselves, as TC sped off towards the horizon._

Last year, one big bugger I'd hooked got so pissed off at me, it actually came up beneath my yak, and lifted me above the water-line!

I'm damned if I know how I didn't tip over!

That was scary, and I quickly snipped the line!

That incident could have given rise to another name... TR! ie Turtle Rider!

Fame has its moments!

TC


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Heres TC when he was young...

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... Q&dur=4825

And here he is in his teens, a little podgy then.....


__
https://flic.kr/p/168594235

And Jimbo as a man. Taking on the big ones...


__
https://flic.kr/p/4803262704

trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done K1, you seem to have caught the most important catch of the season there.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Heres TC when he was young...
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... Q&dur=4825
> 
> ...


I'll have to talk to that lady of mine about handing out family photos to STRANGE people! :lol: :lol:

TC/R


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

There was one other unexpected highlight on Monday. About midday, in 10 - 13 knot winds, a new kayaker arrived offshore near the beacon reef, and it happened to be a lady. Now we rarely see ladies out here (I sometimes wonder why), so I paddled over to say hello, and here she is:










*Estuary girl (Toni) from KFDU. We went out to the Blinker together - Glasshouses in the background.*

I wonder how she fared?

trev


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

kayakone said:


> I wonder how she fared?
> 
> trev


Same as always Trev. She caught nothing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

AHEM Wayne......  
No luck Trev on the troll back but played with the bream on the closer in reefs on the way back.This poor little fellow looks like he'd run into a brick wall somewhere.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Two fish are swimming along and they run into a brick wall. One turns to the other and says "dam" :roll:


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

That was terible, ill be telling the boys at work that tomorrow.


----------

